# Recovery Dogs at Work



## Jane Percival (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi. Im new to forum today. Seeking some advice please. I hope this message is appropriate for this forum My
husband is a support worker for a recovery hostel. He has been taking our 8
year old jackapoo into work since she was 12 weeks old. He has now been asked
not to take her in, although new management have welcomed her presence in the
hostel for the past 9 months and aware of the benefit she brings to the
hostel. Our dog has been of enormous support to clients in their recovery,
has never caused a problem is supported by all the hostel staff and clients.
Is there any legal support or advice you are able to offer in this situation
please. Thank you. Devastated


----------

